# Grenade takes a bath!



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's some pics of my Greek taking a bath earlier today.











Sometime in between these pics, the flash started to weird it out, so I stopped torturing the poor thing


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Tortoise jacuzzi? lol


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, no, one of the benefits of my apartment. I make sure to rinse the tub out with hot water before butting it in there.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Like a little tortoise stadium.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm thinking its a boy because of the way the shell dips down in the back, but if you can post a picture of his tummy (focus on the tail area) I can tell you for sure! Either way, beautiful tortoise! I love the contrast he has.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's some picks of its bottom


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting. The tail makes it look female. Males have a long tail. Was part of it tucked under the bottom part of the shell? Or is it actually short like that?


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

No, it is really tucked in there. It was napping when I pulled it out, so I suppose it was in full defense mode


----------



## webskipper (Dec 21, 2009)

Is that a leg lamp? Like the one from the Christmas Story? It's supposed to be in the front window. lol.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes it is, I was wondering when someone would notice! I got it for Christmas a few years back (Christmas Story is a family favorite) and it supposed to be a nightlight, but it's way to bright and breaks all the time.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Then Merrit, Grenade is in my opinion, a lad.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool deal  I was hoping so, because I don't think Grenade is an appropriate name for a girl


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

To me, his legs look awfully big and muscular. Has he been working out?


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, he squats 200 grams  No, I don't know how they got all muscular. Probably from when the previous owner had them in a glass tank, all he would do would push against it.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 22, 2009)

What a gorgeous tortoise!! Very cool name too


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you  He always looks better during/after a bath (probably because he poops so much in the bath )


----------



## Isa (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the name, it is sooo cute . Grenade looks like he enjoy a bath, he is adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 22, 2009)

He sure does


----------

